# wader question for big and tall guys



## SKINNERZ71 (Jan 5, 2010)

im 6'2'' and weigh about 270.i have a pair of readhead neoprene waders that are great.they are very warm and dont leak(knock on wood).but heres the problem.most of my height comes from the waist up so the buckles are let all the way out but they are still very snug on my shoulders.they are starting to rip where the strap is sewn to the front.they are also kinda tight in the gut but that dont bother me and i figured thats normal for a fat dude like myself.my question is do any of you big guys have or have had this problem and what kind of waders would you recommend to fit me better.


----------



## badhaircut13 (Jan 5, 2010)

Are they the red head "big man" waders?


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well big guy i can help you with this question. I'm a big as well. I'm 6'8'' and i weight 250. I don't seem to have a hard time finding waders. I have two different pairs. One are hodgman 1000 grams. I use these for the early season. The others are Lacrosse Northern Flight waders. They both fit perfect and have not had problems with them. They are not the big man sizes just regular size. My Dad uses the Lacrosse when we go out to Arkansas. He is 6'4''and weights 300 and they fit him good. So i can't tell you which would be the best for you. It seems that waders are being made bigger than they use to make them. I guess i would go look for the Big man Sizes. Macks makes a good one. That's were i would start. But, if you would like to try both my pair to see which one's you like you can. I just live in Statham.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 6, 2010)

Bigcamo.com

  I got the ones with expandable straps on them and theres plenty of room.  I can put my arms down in the waders and still have plenty of room.  After years of wearing waders that were to small these are the bomb.  Some folks might say there to big but I love the fact that I can move around in them and actually pick my foot up higer than my knees if needed.


----------



## briar270wsm (Jan 6, 2010)

duckcutter788 said:


> Well big guy i can help you with this question. I'm a big as well. I'm 6'8'' and i weight 250. I don't seem to have a hard time finding waders. I have two different pairs. One are hodgman 1000 grams. I use these for the early season. The others are Lacrosse Northern Flight waders. They both fit perfect and have not had problems with them. They are not the big man sizes just regular size. My Dad uses the Lacrosse when we go out to Arkansas. He is 6'4''and weights 300 and they fit him good. So i can't tell you which would be the best for you. It seems that waders are being made bigger than they use to make them. I guess i would go look for the Big man Sizes. Macks makes a good one. That's were i would start. But, if you would like to try both my pair to see which one's you like you can. I just live in Statham.



Do you no Tey Dotson Butch Johnson or eddie jackson


----------



## J-MAC81 (Jan 6, 2010)

I am a big guy and i got the BIG BOY ITASCA waders from bigcamo,com and have been very happy with them. They are the biggest "big man" waders i have ever come across


----------



## wingding (Jan 6, 2010)

I had a pair of big boy itasca waders. Got one good season out of them and they went to pieces. The crotch first and then the boot. Them things were a mile to long. When they say big it means tall to. Bought some mad dog waders in stout and love them.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 6, 2010)

wingding said:


> I had a pair of big boy itasca waders. Got one good season out of them and they went to pieces. The crotch first and then the boot. Them things were a mile to long. When they say big it means tall to. Bought some mad dog waders in stout and love them.




I had another pair before these and got 5 seasons out of em


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 6, 2010)

waders are normally sized in waist by foot size.
Try being 6'5" and 250 with size 10 feets.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat20564-cat20614_TGP&id=0021566830412a&navCount=2&podId=0021566&parentId=cat20614&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=XK&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat20614&hasJS=true


----------



## schreck_1 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm 6' 3", 280#.  I have Gander Mtn Guide Series waders size 13 and they fit great.


----------

